# michigan u.p ride



## mike parish (Feb 4, 2009)

having some fum this past weekend


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice shots!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

nice action shots


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

nice pics man.


----------



## rapalapaul (Mar 3, 2009)

hey I think I been there have to look at my pics. I ride with my buddy from brimly


----------



## kmonty (Aug 11, 2009)

My neck of the woods, im from Manistique!


----------



## mike parish (Feb 4, 2009)

hey kmonty these pics are from up on the bay mills indian reservation,by brimley.we will have to get together for a ride one day.


----------



## rapalapaul (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey I have been there My buddy Ron Deneive lives there he runs the phone company in brimly. Do U know him??


----------



## mike parish (Feb 4, 2009)

hey rapalapaul i dont know your friend,but i just got off the phone with my uncle,and he knows him.he is my other uncles boss.


----------



## rapalapaul (Mar 3, 2009)

Lol small world We ride with him when we go up there last time we put on 178 miles in one day.


----------



## mike parish (Feb 4, 2009)

do you guys ever do the silver creek run?itsup by paradise.real nice ride in the fall.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice Pics!!


----------

